# Hardscape Design



## vistagardener (Feb 25, 2015)

I've just started my own softscaping landscape company, just looking mainly after the design of the landscape, installation of soil, and plants.

When I'm creating drawings that include hardscapes such as a brick pathway or a patio what kind of detail do I need to include with my plan for a contractor that may be going off my plan to do their part(ex. design and install of brick pathway).

Or is this something I don't need to even worry about as the contractor would be producing his own drawings for his crew to work off of?


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

vistagardener said:


> When I'm creating drawings that include hardscapes such as a brick pathway or a patio what kind of detail do I need to include with my plan for a contractor that may be going off my plan to do their part(ex. design and install of brick pathway).
> 
> Or is this something I don't need to even worry about as the contractor would be producing his own drawings for his crew to work off of?


It's your plan to other trades, I would include every little detail.
This shows what you want.

If they want to draw a plan for their crew, so be it.
But they still need something to go off of, your plan.

D.


----------

